# 4x100 to 4x114.3 wheel adaptors????



## Magicman520 (Aug 26, 2003)

Are there such a product as 4x100 to 4x114.3 wheel adaptors???? So that i could fit a 114.3 wheel on my 4x100 sentra???
I read it somewhere...
Does anybody know anywhere that sells them or makes them?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I saw a picture of spec v wheels on an NX. Must have been a conversion, either a hub conversion or an adapter. It would probably be easier to do a hub conversion than to make an adapter as I don't know of one that exists.


----------



## Magicman520 (Aug 26, 2003)

i see 5 lug adaptors all the time..there MUST be atleast ONE company out there that makes such a product...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Magicman520 said:


> i see 5 lug adaptors all the time..there MUST be atleast ONE company out there that makes such a product...


Most of those adapters change the offset needed for the wheel. Is there a specific wheel you want that is not mae in 4 x 100?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

H&R makes sweet adaptors. They do change the total offset of the wheel, though.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

wes said:


> I saw a picture of spec v wheels on an NX. Must have been a conversion, either a hub conversion or an adapter. It would probably be easier to do a hub conversion than to make an adapter as I don't know of one that exists.


If that is the same one, the guy did a full 2.5 QR25DE swap and used Altima hubs which are 4x114.3.


----------



## Magicman520 (Aug 26, 2003)

where can i get H&R adaptors? any websites or pics???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

imo, it'd be retarded to swap up to another 4 lug pattern. Companies aren't going to continue making 4 lug wheels because most manufacturers are going to 5 lug (except Nissan of course)

I got wind that Rota wasn't going to make any more 4 lug wheels until they see more demand, that the only ones you can get are the ones already made.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sorry.............I just think 4 lug is crappy  and it is, too. You ever see the Rotas you can only get in 5 lug? they're AMAZING!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Magicman520 said:


> where can i get H&R adaptors? any websites or pics???


Three seconds on Google found me this:
http://www.hrsprings.com


----------

